

Do More Faster - DanielBMarkham
http://www.hn-books.com/Books/Do-More-Faster.htm

======
Andrew_Quentin
"There is one thing that the hundred of founders I meet each year have in
common, and that is that their plan is wrong. Sometimes it's the big things,
sometimes it's the little things, but the plan is always wrong"

I completely agree with that. The plan needs to be flexible and changes all
the time. Also, because you would not have much experience of the execution
when you make the plan, the chances are high that the plan is wrong.

------
gommm
Great review Daniel, I'll definitely pick it up. I had forgotten about hn-
books.com and found a few books that will be useful... Thanks and keep up the
good work!

